# fox/coyote tail



## higgy15jh (Nov 8, 2006)

Me and my friend started coyote hunting not to long ago and he shot one this morning.. we snipped off the tail to hang up in his room.. are there any procedures, steps, and or tips to deboning and preserving the tail. Thanks for any input. Also is would it be any diffrent for a fox tail..


----------

